# Water filled "blister" on NRS floor and tubes



## ICUNAKEDRN (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't post much here and I haven't spoken with NRS yet, but any idea how and why these little bubble filled with water appeared. It is only under the top "cosmetic" grey layer above the main material.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

raft herpes?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

It reminds me of doing an epoxy coat on a garage floor and mixing too much air into the epoxy. What kind of raft, how old?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Does it live on a trailer in the sun?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It looks like something spilled on it and caused the fabric to de laminate. My fix would be to put a large patch over the area if that is the only place this has happened.


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

The only time I have seen something like this is when someone did a system 6 home job over a set of pinhole leaks, still doesn’t explain the water


----------



## ICUNAKEDRN (Jan 27, 2012)

So the raft is 3 years old and very lightly used and it is and NRS 13E. It was rolled up dry and strapped to hold its form and then place under my other raft which is on a trailer. NO SUN or WATER. I am not sure how to explain the water...I am guessing it was condensation and the coloration I am guessing was from bug poop or dead bugs. Essentially the boat was stored as I see it properly and this is some sort of defect. It is a "white WATER raft" it should be able to withstand some water sitting on it for 6 months. I have a call into NRS as I feel this is a defect on a 3 year old raft that I gave my second born child for.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Given your added description and the age of the raft, it does sound like a manufacturing defect to me too.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Wait for NRS to reply. Best place to start is with them. Where are you located?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll second raft herpes, especially since this raft was bound under another raft.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

have you figured out what happened?


----------



## ICUNAKEDRN (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I have spoken with NRS and they believe it is a rare manufacturing defect likely "chemical" issue. I am please to say that NRS has truly stood by their warranty and the are building me a new boat of the same color and I should have it sometime in December. The manager of the service department even saw this thread and reached out to me personally! So I can raft now and not worry about spreading my raft herpes!!!


----------

